# Seafoam and 2-stroke engines



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

I tagged this question onto another thread, but the thread was pretty well played out, it seems. Some guys say Seafoam is okay to use with all engines, some say good for 4-stroke but not for 2-stroke. The guys who have reservations about it say it will make the oil in the gas mix (when it goes through the crankcase) less lubricating, and hence harm the bearings and or rings.

I've used Seafoam with my 4-stroke small engines, but been reluctant to use it with my chainsaw or weedwhacker. Well-founded caution or am I being superstitious?


----------



## tkrabec (Mar 12, 2003)

I believe you can add seafoam to your oil, check the container or website.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Seafoam says on the container it's OK for 2 strokes. I would add Seafoam to the mix at the minimum mix ratio suggested. There's not going much Seafoam in the gasoline at that ratio.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

Darren said:


> Seafoam says on the container it's OK for 2 strokes.


Sometimes I'm just a bit skeptical about how companies promote their products. That's why I'm seeking an 'outside opinion' from this group of equipment-savvy guys here at HomesteadingToday.



Darren said:


> I would add Seafoam to the mix at the minimum mix ratio suggested. There's not going much Seafoam in the gasoline at that ratio.


Do you feel, on the basis of your experience, that this "minimum mix ratio" still provides an effective treatment (cleaning the carburetor out, etc)?


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I've always used Seafoam when I get an old engine. I'll dribble it into the air horn until the engine chokes down and belches white nasty smoke, then I mix it heavy in the fuel and let it work it's magic to get the engine running smooth again. After that, I don't normally use it as a preventative, so I can't speak for the daily mix ratio. I have used it in many 2 cycles without any harm.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Joel_BC said:


> Sometimes I'm just a bit skeptical about how companies promote their products. That's why I'm seeking an 'outside opinion' from this group of equipment-savvy guys here at HomesteadingToday.
> 
> 
> Do you feel, on the basis of your experience, that this "minimum mix ratio" still provides an effective treatm ent (cleaning the carburetor out, etc)?


I use it occasionally. That means only when needed in 2 strokes. So I can't speak about long term use.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

Ed Norman said:


> I don't normally use it as a preventative, so I can't speak for the daily mix ratio. I have used it in many 2 cycles without any harm.


No, I have no plans to use it as a preventative, therefore not habitually - just maybe once a year... or maybe less often than that.

Thanks, Ed - and thanks, Darren.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

With 2-strokes running so lean these days, thinned out even further with ethanol, I'd be quite uninclined to seafoam them. Intake carbon isn't a problem on 2-strokes (normally), and that's where seafoam does its best (on 4-strokes). 2-strokes main carbon problem is the muffler, and seafoam won't help there well. Carbon on the head and piston crown, it may take it off, but that makes it all the more likely to clog the muffler screen. 

As easy as it is to pull the muffler baffles and the head on most 2-strokes, I'm inclined to do that, when necessary. And really, it's only necessary if you're over oiling them.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

foxtrapper said:


> With 2-strokes running so lean these days, thinned out even further with ethanol, I'd be quite uninclined to seafoam them. Intake carbon isn't a problem on 2-strokes (normally), and that's where seafoam does its best (on 4-strokes). 2-strokes main carbon problem is the muffler, and seafoam won't help there well. Carbon on the head and piston crown, it may take it off, but that makes it all the more likely to clog the muffler screen.
> 
> As easy as it is to pull the muffler baffles and the head on most 2-strokes, I'm inclined to do that, when necessary. And really, it's only necessary if you're over oiling them.


Thanks for posting your opinion, foxtrapper.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I run Seafoam in my chainsaws, snow machines and assorted lawn care equipment. No problems so far.


----------

